# 7DPO Buddies??? August 8th tester!



## MrsB_2015

Hi ladies!!! I am 7dpo today...I'm supposed to wait until August 8th to test, but I know for sure that I'll be testing before then!!! :wacko: Anybody else?? I tested today :blush: and got the *faintest* of lines. FX! (not going to get too excited yet though)!


----------



## Chasingrainbo

:wave: I'm testing Aug 14th but Ill be happy to be your cycle buddy and your buddy in general.


----------



## MrsB_2015

Hooray! :D I have a good feeling about this month. FX we both get our BFPs!

My DH talked me into waiting until tomorrow to start testing again (I'll be 9DPO). I'm sitting here twiddling my thumbs, thinking "why did I let him actually talk sense into me?" Lol! I know he's right, but I want to test so badly!!


----------



## Chasingrainbo

I have the urge to POAS sooo badly but I know it's way too early FX and :dust:


----------



## MrsB_2015

I totally understand!! 2dpo and 4dpo were the worst for me. Especially since I've been having similar symptoms as I had with my DD!! Those days especially just dragged on. I've been dying to test today, but I'm only 8dpo and it's really unlikely that I would get anything beyond what I got yesterday! I have poas so badly too, lol!! I've just been trying to keep myself occupied. :)


----------



## MrsB_2015

So today is 9dpo and I tested again this morning...I'm feeling kind of disappointed. I saw the faintest of lines again on the two tests that I took...an internet cheapie (that's around 20miu/ml hcg) and the dollar store brand. But the lines I "think" I saw, are just as faint as they were at 7dpo. Even DH could hardly see them. Sigh. I don't really know what I was expecting. Oh well! I'll just keep testing!


----------



## MrsB_2015

Okay, I went ahead and talked myself into getting a box of frer's. I will use one tomorrow at 10dpo! Fx I get a faint BFP...


----------



## Chasingrainbo

According to my calendar I'm 2dpo I went to the dr yesterday and they wouldn't give me a blood test because of insurance and the pee test was a :bfn:


----------



## MrsB_2015

Ugh, insurance is such a nuisance sometimes. I'm sorry it was a BFN. :( But with you only being 2dpo, it's still really early!! So that BFN really doesn't mean anything yet!!


----------



## Chasingrainbo

MrsB_2015 said:


> Ugh, insurance is such a nuisance sometimes. I'm sorry it was a BFN. :( But with you only being 2dpo, it's still really early!! So that BFN really doesn't mean anything yet!!

Insurance is frustrating. If I wanted a blood test I would have had to pay out of my pocket for it :dohh: yes I'm not out yet fx for a :bfp: for you


----------



## MrsB_2015

It really is. I'm so sorry they won't cover a blood test! That just doesn't seem right. :( And thank you very much! I keep going back and looking at my tests. I know I shouldn't because they're old now, but it somehow helps curb my poas to go and look at them and see those super faint lines! I'm just so nervous that I'll get a BFN tomorrow, and that the frer won't even have the faintest line like these do...grrrrr lol


----------



## Chasingrainbo

I'm covered under my hubbys insurance from his job and they only cover certain things as far as family planning ect. Very frustrating. :dust: to you!


----------



## MrsB_2015

Ah, I see. Well, it still strikes me as odd that they wouldn't cover the blood testing that's needed to make sure that you really are pregnant, and that your beta numbers are rising appropriately! Thank you!!


----------



## Chasingrainbo

They are very picky on what they are willing to cover. If the pee test had been positive and the Dr sent me for a blood test they would have covered it. Our insurance is really great in some things and others they just suck.


----------



## MrsB_2015

Oh, okay, thank goodness they would cover it if you got a positive! I thought you meant they wouldn't cover it at all! Whew! Xx


----------



## MrsB_2015

I uploaded the pictures to the August 2017 testers board...but I got a very faint BFP tonight! I definitely wasn't expecting that! I'm still testing tomorrow...super excited!!!


----------



## Chasingrainbo

MrsB_2015 said:


> I uploaded the pictures to the August 2017 testers board...but I got a very faint BFP tonight! I definitely wasn't expecting that! I'm still testing tomorrow...super excited!!!

:happydance: Congrats! OMG Im so happy for you!


----------



## Chasingrainbo

MrsB_2015 said:


> Oh, okay, thank goodness they would cover it if you got a positive! I thought you meant they wouldn't cover it at all! Whew! Xx

Yeah our insurance is very strict, I guess you could say.


----------



## MrsB_2015

Thank you!!! I am absolutely thrilled! And yeah, it seems so! But it's cool that your husband's employer has insurance that covers him and his family!


----------



## MrsB_2015

Tested this morning and had my BFP confirmed by a Frer!


----------



## Chasingrainbo

MrsB_2015 said:


> Tested this morning and had my BFP confirmed by a Frer!

:happydance: Let me know when you make a pregnancy journal I'll follow!


----------



## MrsB_2015

I actually don't know how to do that or what it is really! I mean, I can obviously guess, lol, but could you explain it more? :)


----------



## Chasingrainbo

MrsB_2015 said:


> I actually don't know how to do that or what it is really! I mean, I can obviously guess, lol, but could you explain it more? :)

Sure :flower: I'm not sure if you're doing this thru your phone or computer but it doesn't matter. In the forum jump go to the pregnancy section and scroll down to where it says pregnancy journals then start a new thread :) hopefully that helped cause I'm bad at explaining stuff lol


----------



## MrsB_2015

No, that made perfect sense! Thank you :)


----------



## Chasingrainbo

MrsB_2015 said:


> No, that made perfect sense! Thank you :)

You're welcome


----------



## MrsB_2015

I just started one!


----------



## Chasingrainbo

:happydance: I'm gonna go follow it!


----------

